# We're Back!



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, Outbackers!
We just returned from our first big vacation as RV'ers. It was awesome! The Outback performed flawlessly, and we enjoyed every minute of our two weeks. We feel very comfortable now in all kinds of weather conditions, the most frequent was high winds in the deserts of West Texas, NM and AZ. Those cross winds can be scary, to say the least. We even experienced a micro burst of some kind in AZ that came at us from the opposite way the wind was blowing, and caught us completely by surprise. Gave us quite a jolt,







but hubby responded quickly and kept us on the road going in the right direction!







We saw some wonderful places, from Tombstone, Phoenix, Grand Canyon (what a great RV park inside the Nat'l Park!) where we met another Outbacker. Also took in Albuquerque and Carlsbad Caverns before heading home, staying one night at Buckhorn Lake RV Resort in Kerrville, TX. That is a first class place, to be sure.
Now it is back to reality.







This trip was a dream come true.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome home, and it's good to hear you had a great trip. Heading out for two weeks as a primer for the future sure was brave.

Glad you enjoyed it.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you had a good time!! You went to some great places.

Mike


----------



## BigMomma (May 12, 2004)

WOW!

So glad you had a great time! Ain't RV'ing wonderful??!!

P.S. When's the next outing planned for?


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Our next outing in two weeks will be 80 miles from home at Quintana Beach on the Gulf. It will seem like a walk to the park after the 3,200 miles we logged on vacation! The Outback felt like home, so we miss it already!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhh, more proud OUTBACK RV'ers!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Glad you had a great trip sunny

23 days and counting until our next "long" trip....... I'm ready now


----------

